# If the world was about to end, how do you think it will end? Or how would you like it to end? XD



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Title says it all. I'm not saying I believe the world will end in 2012, cause I don't think it will.
But if the world were somehow to end, how do you think it will end?

Or if you have no idea about it, how would you like it to end just for laughs? XD

Tbh, I see the world ending because of human's greed that will throw everything out of balance and breed chaos everywhere.

However, if I could thing of a "funny" way to end the world, it would be...
the grey goo event. XD
Self-replicating Robots consuming all life-forms on earth and erasing everything in existence on a molecular level. XD

Can't wait to see your replies and imaginative comments. XD


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll run around naked.

Prepare to see the D.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 27, 2012)

It's either going to be a nuclear apocalypse, or perhaps anti-matter technology will be perfected and we'll go extinct shortly after it does.


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 27, 2012)

Snails mutate and form super-brains, and grow up to 20ft tall, slime over humans. and rule the galaxy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Rapture. REPENT SINNERS.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 27, 2012)

by majin buu hands.

and: by majin buu hands.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm... thinking of other funny scenarios. XD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread is going to end up in the EOF.

I'll give it 20 mins tops.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread is going to end up in the EOF.
> 
> I'll give it 20 mins tops.


I thought about that, tbh. XD


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

Zombie apocalypse. Nuff said.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a thought, Aids virus completely involving into a super virus that can be contracted easily like the common cold...
Yeah, that shit would end humanity... definetely.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

Tesla rises again and he was right: he could split the world with a few well-placed explosions.


----------



## EthanObi (Nov 27, 2012)

XPro said:


> Zombie apocalypse. Nuff said.


NO! MUST FIND TWINKIES!!!!!!!!!!!! SAVE THE [email protected])!(@#(!(@#(!921931091 *Foams at the mouth, picks up a rifle, and shoots wife twice* *laughs maniacally*


----------



## Icealote (Nov 27, 2012)

The world won't end. *Never wakes up tomorrow*


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

No mention of the Grey Goo scenario? For shame.

On the plus side, though, I would finally be able to make a "Grey Goo-pon" joke.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

No but seriously, we all know that the world will end when someone takes Goku's (Kakarot) dinner.
The Super Saiyans will kill us all!!!!!!


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> No mention of the Grey Goo scenario? For shame.
> 
> On the plus side, though, I would finally be able to make a "Grey Goo-pon" joke.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddd you haven't seen my post? Srsly?. That was the first event mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddd you haven't seen my post? Srsly?. That was the first event mentioned on this thread.


HAHAHA! THat funny!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddd you haven't seen my post? Srsly?. That was the first event mentioned on this thread.


 
I don't have time for words. I don't even take the time to type out coherent sentences - I just mash my head against the keyboard over and over until it hurts. I've gotten lucky so far.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I don't have time for words. I don't even take the time to type out coherent sentences - I just mash my head against the keyboard over and over until it hurts. I've gotten lucky so far.


Well thx. Now I KNOW the world will end. You haven't replied using a pun. HOW COULD U GAHARS??? DX


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I don't have time for words. I don't even take the time to type out coherent sentences - I just mash my head against the keyboard over and over until it hurts. I've gotten lucky so far.


You should be a comedian.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> No mention of the Grey Goo scenario? For shame.
> 
> On the plus side, though, I would finally be able to make a "Grey Goo-pon" joke.


 
Given that they're nanobots, based on robotic (and thus electronic) components, couldnt a few very large, well placed EMP blasts disable most/all of them?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 27, 2012)

Mass hysteria and widespread delirium followed by genocide everywhere just for lulz. That's how I see it happening. Or everyone spontaneously combusting.


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm down for a gamma ray burst.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 27, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> I'm down for a gamma ray burst.


Then we'll get superpowers and live on Mars! Or would we like Jupiter better? Hmm that seems like a good plan


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Given that they're nanobots, based on robotic (and thus electronic) components, couldnt a few very large, well placed EMP blasts disable most/all of them?


 
That sounds like a possible solution. The goo might expand too rapidly for it to be contained (especially if it takes time to prep the devices), and detonating them globally would mean the destruction of the global infrastructure.

That may not mean the end of the world, but it certainly wouldn't be a walk in the park.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> That sounds like a possible solution. The goo might expand too rapidly for it to be contained (especially if it takes time to prep the devices), and detonating them globally would mean the destruction of the global infrastructure.
> 
> That may not mean the end of the world, but it certainly wouldn't be a walk in the park.


 
Destruction of global infrastructure would be much better than destruction of global... globalness, though. Smaller scale EMP blasts might be able to be produced by electricity generating facilities and high-tension lines and substations, but I think a few (a lot) of large EMP bombs would be needed to contain or eliminate the outbreak.

Real issue - THEY'RE GONNA DELETE MY PORN.

Exponential multiplication is crazy though.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone heard of the "3 Days of Darkness"?


----------



## NightsOwl (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm. I think we'll all get fat and die of clogged arteries. 

-nods-


----------



## Engert (Nov 27, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Title says it all. I'm not saying I believe the world will end in 2012, cause I don't think it will.
> But if the world were somehow to end, how do you think it will end?


 
The Earth will be vaporized by the enlarging Sun about five billion years from now.

Have a great day.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Engert said:


> The Earth will be vaporized by the enlarging Sun about five billion years from now.
> 
> Have a great day.


Yes thx for sharing with us something scientists predicted. Lol. Kind of a boring way to go boom. XD


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 27, 2012)

I will obviously take some serious drugs and get laid in the mass orgy.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Adele actually sets fire to the rain.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 27, 2012)

Even if the movie wasn't going to end, i think here it is how it's going to end:
Rebecca Black will sing Friday


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2012)

Judaism, Christianity and Islam will end the world, and Israel will be the catalyst.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 28, 2012)

If mankind were to die out, I truly would hope for a zombie apocalypse. It'd be fun for a while =D. (Assuming you weren't a walker/zombie)


----------

